# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  01/21/2009 - "Get Some!" (Dream Chain)

## Oneironaut Zero

*01/21/2009
Dream One (a):
Get Some!*

(This dream was amazing. Id fallen asleep in my computer chair ( ::roll:: ), and when I woke up, it was about 3am. I figured I could do a WBTB, and so I hung out for a few minutes and then went to bed, auto-suggesting that I would realize when Im dreaming.) 

I was in someones apartment with a group of people. I dont remember what happened in the very beginning, but I soon began to suspect I was dreaming. I walked over to the window and put my hand on it. It resisted at first, but soon it bubbled outward and my hand began to phase through it. I now knew I was dreaming and put my other arm up, pushing out and walking through the glass. Outside, it was a bit overcast, and I just kind of looked around for something to do. I knew, immediately, that I didnt know what the Tasks were, this month, so I just tried to think of anything fun to do. (I kept looking down at my hands, all throughout this dream, which grounded me perfectly - and kept me from slipping out of the dream prematurely - many times. I also began singing that Dreaming song, by some female artist I cant remember, quietly to myself, so my mind wouldnt wander from the knowledge that I _was_ dreaming.) 

I walked over to a small pond and brought my hands down by my knees, I then whipped them up over my head, trying to force a telekinetic jet of water to shoot up from the pond. It didnt work, though. I then focused my mind on the surface again, pushing my hands slowly out in front of me, like I was pushing a wall. A small hemi-sphere of water began denting inward as I pushed the surface of the pond down into itself. Nothing else to do was really coming to mind, aside from a few lucid tricks, so I decided to go see what the DCs Id been hanging out with were up to. I walked back to the apartment and went inside. There were two really cute girls and a couple of guys in there, and I just chilled for a bit and waited to see if anything interesting would come up. Later, the girls were making some cake in the kitchen, and the rest of us were passing through, periodically, just doing whatever else it was that we were doing. I stopped by one of the DC girls and just reached out and grabbed a huge handful of her ass, kinda pushing her up against the table. She turned around and we immediately started making out. We moved from the kitchen and into the living room and were about to just have sex on the floor. The other girl came in, and she was the _really_ hot one, so I shifted from the other one to her, and was about to have sex with her instead, but when she started to take off her shirt, I saw that she actually had _six_ boobs, instead of two. ( ::shock:: ) They looked more like dog nipples than human. She also had a _huge_ bit of stitch-work running down the side of her body, as if she had been ripped apart and laced back together. Needless to say, I went back to the girl I was already with and finished up. 

Later, it had gotten dark and we went outside. There was a guy lying in the street by a van, and a bunch of onlookers standing around him. The guy had gotten the top half of his head chopped off, as if hed been visited by Sylar, from _Heroes_. There was blood all over the concrete. A frightened woman in the crowd asked Who did this?! And someone else replied, The Devil! It was the Devil! By this time, fresh out of other ideas, I was in the mood for a good fight. I pushed through the crowd and said, The Devil? Where is he? Which way did he go? Then, I heard this loud, maniacal, almost demonic laughter coming from one of the balconies high above me. The man beside me pointed up and said There! He went up there! I looked up and saw a dark balcony. It was somehow more ominous than any of the others around it, and just seemed to scream evil. (It was like as if it was Halloween and none of the other balconies were decorated, but you just _knew_ this one had a kickass haunted house inside of it, though I couldnt see anything inside.) I jumped in the air and tried flying up to the balcony as everyone around me watched. I kept falling a few feet short, though, and would start sinking back to the ground. I tried over and over, but just couldnt get up there. Finally, as if accommodating me, a large group of monsters of all type jumped down from the balcony and landed all around me. I dont remember exactly what they looked like, but I know that they were all varied, and I believe they were all either famous movie monsters or just some of them were. I began to square off with a few of them and wondered, because of their numbers, if this was going to be a little more challenging than I thought. 

Suddenly, I heard the laughing again, and looked over to one side. Walking toward me, through a break in the ring of monsters - and using his same old damn Im awesome type of stride, with his hat brim low and his gloved hand held out to one side - was Freddy Krueger. He was grinning from ear to ear, of course (as usual) and I could tell he wasnt here to make good on the promise hed made in the last dream we'd met. He was here to kick my ass, with the aid of these other monsters. I said to him, I thought you said you were going to _help_ me when I needed you, from now on. He just kept walking toward me, grinning, and said YeahI knowIm a real asshole, arent I? He then raised his bladed glove and launched himself at me. 

I grabbed his arm by the wrist and spun him around, throwing him one way as the rest of the monsters jumped in at me. The fight was absolutely insane. I was moving so fast, trying to keep from getting grabbed or slashed by them. I kept trying to use energy attacks, but they werent working quite right. I did get a couple of telekinetic pushes to work, and there was one time where I squared off with Freddy and I brought one hand to the side, igniting it with a large flame over my palm. Freddy actually did the same, matching me, and we threw fireballs at each other at the same time, both of us dodging the others attack. The monster horde closed in on me again, and it was more close-quarters melee. It got so fast and intense that I eventually felt the dreams stability slipping from me.

(I woke up from the dream and immediately tried to jump back into it. Staying completely still, I fell back asleep.)


*Dream One (b):*
I was back in the apartment complex, and it was daytime again. I was with some of the people I had been with earlier, back in the apartment, and we were in a car that was backing out of a parking space. My friends were telling me something about how people were talking about what Id done (fighting off the monsters, earlier), and telling me that I was something of a neighborhood hero. Right around here, I was suddenly hit with the notion I was dreaming again. I lifted my arms up and stood up in the back seat, phasing the top half of my body through the cars ceiling. I stood there, looking at my hands and trying to ground myself into the dream, while trying to think of something to do with lucidity while I had it. 

Someone grabbed me from below, and when I looked back down, it seemed we now had a sunroof that I was standing through, instead of having just phased intangibly though the rooftop. They told me to watch out, because I was something of a target. I knew immediately that my heroics earlier had proven me as something of a threat to the neighborhood gang(s). (Just one of those things where you suddenly know something, without it being explained in detail. I still dont know if it was a single gang or just all of the neighborhood thugs together.) Just as he said this, I looked up at the grid of balconies and, from one, a lone rocket came streaking down toward me  proving, immediately, that the neighborhood gang(s) was heavily armed. I instinctively threw up my hands and tried to make a sort of ki force-field to block the rocket, but I wasnt able to materialize it. The rocket slipped right passed my hands  where the energy sphere was supposed to deflect it - and dropped right inside the sunroof of the car. I braced myself for the explosion, wondering, momentarily, if it would hurt. The rocket exploded, and it felt like harsh slap to my lower-right side. 

Still in commission, I levitated upward, out of what was left of the sunroof, arms out to either side. Machine gun fire erupted from all angles, and I slowly lowered myself to the ground in front of the car which burned with all of my friends inside. Far enough from the actual buildings to see where most of the gunfire was coming from, I held one palm up in front of me. Most of the gunfire seemed to be drawn to my palm, where it ricocheted off of my hand with just the slightest twinge of pain. It was a steady stream of bullets that I deflected, wheeling my arm slightly left and right, up and down, to block the firing from multiple directions. The thugs started streaming out toward me, at street level, and I started moving in toward them, in turn. I kept a hand out in front of me, at first, blocking the ongoing, rapid fire. I stalked them all down, closing my hand and grabbing a collection of bullets that had stopped against my palm. I then slung my arm out and killed one of the shooters with the mass of spent bullet tips. (I remember doing that in a previous dream, too, some time ago.) After a while, I stopped blocking with my hand at all, and I just let the bullets slam into me, wherever they would, and it felt like someone throwing pebbles at me  annoying, but ultimately ineffective. I could feel them hitting my chest, head and back, but I just kept on moving forward like I was Superman. I walked a few of them down, killing them either by hand or with telekinesis, and the rest of them scattered away from me.

There was a short time lapse, and all was calm once again. I was in another one of the apartments, along with a really cute, older Spanish woman. Her toddler son was playing in the room, and I just kind of sat there and watched them interact for a moment. She was telling me about how my neighborhood hero status had skyrocketed, after the gang-war incident, and about how Id brought a long-awaited peace to the complex. I believe we made out for a short while, after that, and the dream began unraveling again. When it was too far gone, I decided to let it go and just let myself wake up.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Hey, just wow at your ability to remember all this, if I look up to anyone here on the boards as my lucid dreaming role model your the one. Your dreams always have so much more of something that mine seems to be lacking, I'd say your dreams are much more creative then mine, and a lot more happens.

So I'm thinking of getting back into actually trying to have a DILD, or actually attempting to succeed in a VILD during the night, reather then practice during the day. I might try writing down my dreams too, or at least taking note of them and going through them in my mind.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Hey, just wow at your ability to remember all this, if I look up to anyone here on the boards as my lucid dreaming role model your the one. Your dreams always have so much more of something that mine seems to be lacking, I'd say your dreams are much more creative then mine, and a lot more happens.
> 
> So I'm thinking of getting back into actually trying to have a DILD, or actually attempting to succeed in a VILD during the night, reather then practice during the day. I might try writing down my dreams too, or at least taking note of them and going through them in my mind.



Hey thanks, LDG! I've started getting into the habit of stopping what I'm doing, while LDing and trying to recall the events of my dreams, so that I don't forget them upon waking. But I've noticed that it's usually much easier to remember my really intense dreams than the dull ones. You should definitely get into the habit of writing your dreams down. I think it's the best way to gear your mind toward recalling all of the details. If there's anything I can help you with, just let me know!

----------


## pyroguy305

Yea Oneironaut you're awesome.  I recently figure out how to make my mac say outloud whatever I highlight so I got it to read your entire dream experience to me. Very interesting.  And I'm very jealous.  If you were looking for an apprentice of some-sorts I would say sign me up. Really awesome dream.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Yea Oneironaut you're awesome.  I recently figure out how to make my mac say outloud whatever I highlight so I got it to read your entire dream experience to me. Very interesting.  And I'm very jealous.  If you were looking for an apprentice of some-sorts I would say sign me up. Really awesome dream.



Thanks, pyroguy! I'd like to get a program that reads off everything to me, but all the ones I've ever used sound really robotic, and usually have horrible pronunciation. Heh. Dunno if I'm in the market of an apprentice of sorts, but I'd be more than willing to help you out with any advice I could possibly give.  :smiley:

----------


## Delilah

I absolutely love your dreams.

----------


## littlebigmaster1

man you just couldnt win this dream at least while you were fighting but awesome non the least

----------

